# Liberal insanity strikes again



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

First: CNN does a panel trying to accuse Trump of wrongdoing in Charlottesville and paint him as a racist. Apparently they forgot to vet the panel guests because they were having none of it. CNN's Alisyn Camerota exposed the agenda of her network by trying to sway the opinion of panel. When the panel refuses to condemn Trump's intial comments on Charlottesville, she then tries to make it seem that the panel was defending Nazis, again the panel refuse to bite.






To make matters worse, CNN then decided to run an article on the their site which made them seems like conspiracy nuts but they omitted the actual video interview from the site so they could misrepresent their statements. So after failing to bait the panel into the soundbites they needed to smear Trump, they purposely lied to discredit them.

Secondly: Colorado has decided veterans are akin to white supremacists and should not be allowed into four year universities. A newsletter was circulated explaining why they felt this way.



> A four-year, traditional university is supposed to be a place of learning, of understanding, of safety and security. However, there is an element among us who may be frustrating those goals: Veterans.
> UCCS is known for its number of veterans who are full and part-time students. But these veterans of much of the school prides themselves on may be hurting the university.
> First off, many veterans openly mock the ideas of diversity and safe spaces for vulnerable members of society. This is directly in contradiction to the mission of UCCS. Many veterans utter the mantra that they, "do not see color". But the problem lies in their socialization into the military culture that is that of a white supremacist organization. They have been permanently tainted, and are no long fit for a four-year university.
> Second, many students are frightened by the presence of veterans in their classrooms. Veterans usually have an overwhelming presence in the classroom, which can distract other students. This is usually true for vulnerable individual such as LGBTQQI2SAA, who have been known to be the butt of insensitive jokes made by veterans.
> ...


Newsletter on UCCS: &apos;Veterans should be banned from four-year universities&apos;

Has America had enough yet?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Not allowing vets admission? Absolute segregation and second class citizenship. Unconstitutional and immoral. The left will not go willingly. So where does that leave us? This is going to get uglier.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

The very people that think they are doing this country and it people a favor by instilling their version of what's better in fact are destroying our country. I pray the positive pushback doesn't come to late......


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Not allowing vets admission? Absolute segregation and second class citizenship. Unconstitutional and immoral. The left will not go willingly. So where does that leave us? This is going to get uglier.


Looks to me like it leaves the vets out in the streets on one side, . . . LGBTQ / BLM / Antifa / and snowflakes on the other side. When the bell rings and the punches start flying, . . . just who do you think will be left bleeding, hurting, crying, and boo-hoo wailing under the pink parasols???

I doubt it will be the vets................... and I certainly hope it does not come to that, . . . but if it does, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

These phuque-sticks on the liberal left keep poking and poking the sleeping giant of American Freedom Loving Constitutionalists. 

One day, the Sleeping Giant will awake and will decide he has had enough. 

It will not go well for the libtards.

This, I shit you not...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Wow, things are really ramping up. What next?


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

wow just phugginh WOW

once again : its ok if we segregate 1 single group. 
one of my boys is in college, he says now you can go and pay 60$ get a certificate to have your average dog (not trained) with you wherever you go as a stress reliever.
i'm not really sure how i made it through the 80's and 90's without a stress dog or a safe place to run to.hell i rode bicycles all my childhood and never wore a helmet. sometimes i even ran with scissors. i really dont know how our species made it this far.

edit : sorry about the rant i read that article and i think my blood pressure went up. i actually felt nauseated after reading that. we have some serious problems here


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

As far-fetched as it may sound....I can fathom a false-flag event, similar to 9-11.

Another big attack on our soil would tend to bring everyone together...for a few days anyway.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Robie said:


> As far-fetched as it may sound....I can fathom a false-flag event, similar to 9-11.
> 
> Another big attack on our soil would tend to bring everyone together...for a few days anyway.


sorry - but another 911 event won't have the same result with Prez Trump as it did with Prez Bush - the divide is tooooo wide - the left is toooo violent & vicious - the media won't be changing no matter what ....

if there was another Twin Towers terrorist site - the left would be out blocking emergency traffic - harassing workers - protesting 24/7 - CNN and the others broadcasting positively for the terrorists ....

anything but supporting Prez Trump and the current administration .... ANYTHING


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Someone with a better memory correct me if I'm wrong. But I can't remember all the black white hate until after Obama took office. Yeah, we had a few spurs pop up here and there, but nothing anywhere closely related to what is going on now. Now that Obama is finally out of the White House all these liberal "news" programs are carrying on the hate.
If something isn't done, soon, something is going to be done. Something bad, I foresee.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> sorry - but another 911 event won't have the same result with Prez Trump as it did with Prez Bush - the divide is tooooo wide - the left is toooo violent & vicious - the media won't be changing no matter what ....
> 
> if there was another Twin Towers terrorist site - the left would be out blocking emergency traffic - harassing workers - protesting 24/7 - CNN and the others broadcasting positively for the terrorists ....
> 
> anything but supporting Prez Trump and the current administration .... ANYTHING


Agreed. The press will say it's all Trumps fault. If he wasn't such a racist then it wouldn't have happened.

The only real upside here is the left is no longer blaming everything on Bush. Now they have another target.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> These phuque-sticks on the liberal left keep poking and poking the sleeping giant of American Freedom Loving Constitutionalists.
> 
> One day, the Sleeping Giant will awake and will decide he has had enough.
> 
> ...


I really think the liberals are so brainwashed, they are counting on political correctness to protect them, guess what liberals, welcome to the real world, your history, and to add, history that will not be imortalized.......


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

A chap on another forum I frequent made a statement that made sense. It certainly doesn't excuse the behavior from the left but it may help understand it a little.

He says...most of these punks causing the problems, regardless of race, came of age under Obama. A lot of them went to college right in the middle of Obama's two terms.

Think about it. Let's say a kid is 14 when Obama takes over. He sees an awful lot of people around him ecstatic about Obama being President. Liberals have taken over education at every level so this kid only sees and hears what comes out of liberal teachers and professor's mouths.

They haven't been taught a damn thing about history...only that through history, white men have been in charge when bad things happened. They have been brainwashed (successfully) to believe America is the enemy. After all...their President was the personification of that...that America owed the world a big apology.

So...this kid, between the ages of 14 and 22 has seen nothing but what Obama wanted him to see. His teachers didn't tell him otherwise.

Us older folks, who had a well-rounded education and have lived life and have seen the world the way it is through the years, see things differently.

Again, I'm not remotely attempting to excuse their bad behavior. Just trying to figure it all out and where we go from here.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Robie said:


> A chap on another forum I frequent made a statement that made sense. It certainly doesn't excuse the behavior from the left but it may help understand it a little.
> 
> He says...most of these punks causing the problems, regardless of race, came of age under Obama. A lot of them went to college right in the middle of Obama's two terms.
> 
> ...


I does make some sense of what is going on, it's our job and the duty of people's that age that we have been able to influence see the wisdom of life as we have seen it to get the people back on track, and it won't be easy and will take a long time, education and indoctrination are two completely different concepts, this 14 to 22 age group you speak of lacks education because of indoctrination I'm afraid it will take an entire generation to change that......in the meantime, how long to we put up with this bu------.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

rstanek said:


> I really think the liberals are so brainwashed, they are counting on political correctness to protect them, guess what liberals, welcome to the real world, your history, and to add, history that will not be imortalized.......


They think that Law Enforcement & the NG will side with and run with THEM ...


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Gator Monroe said:


> They think that Law Enforcement & the NG will side with and run with THEM ...


Inciting violence to express freedom of speech doesn't guarantee ones civil rights, we do have laws to protect the innocent....I don't have a problem wth differences of opinions, but physical assertion of those opinions are not facts of information and history......JMO.....


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

As to BLM, Obama, Sharpton, and all the other race pimps, here's a good quote:

"There is a certain class of race-problem solvers who don't want the patient to get well, because as long as the disease holds out they have an easy medium through which to make themselves prominent before the public."

Booker T. Washington


----------

